# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: چگونه قالب سايت را آپلود كنم؟

## behruz999

سلام لطفا" به من كمك كنيد
من به تازگي يك دامنه و فضا گرفتم و حالا براي راه اندازي سايت مشكلم اينه كه قالبي رو كه از اينترنت دانلود كردم ميخوام بعنوان قالب سايت قرار بدم و نمي دونم بايد چكار كنم لطفا منو راهنمائي كنيد؟
قالب رو در چه مسيري قرار بدم
و سئوال دوم اين كه از چه نوع قالبي استفاده كنم بهتره ( قالب طراحي شده با فلش يا پي اچ پي يا ... ) تا سايت كمترين مشكل و بيشترين سرعت رو داشته باشه؟
بسيار از راهنمائي شما متشكرم

----------


## mamali-mohammad

سلام
باید مشخص کنی از که سیستمی برای سایتت استفاده می کنی ( وردپرس ، موویبل تایپ ، جوملا و ... )
هر سیستم مسیر مشخص خودش رو داره

----------


## colors

درود

دوست من باید بسته به نوع فعالیتت قالبترو انتخاب کنی - مطمئنا هر قالبی کارایی خودش رو داره مثلا با php میتونی سایتهای پویا بسازی و با HTML تنها، میشه یک سایت ایستا رو ساخت.

و بازم باید بسته به نوع قالبت، فضا رو انتخاب کنی .

مثلا اگر از سایت ASP استفاده می کنی باید فضای ویندوز اجاره کنی 
لطفا اول اینهارو مشخص کن بعد همگی به تو کمک خواهیم کرد

موفق باشید

----------


## behruz999

سلام و تشكر از شما دوستان
من براي سايتم از فضاي لينوكس اجاره كردم و در ضمن ميخوام در اين سايت فعاليتهائي  از قبيل بازاريابي و فروش بازي انجام بدم
ممنون ميشم راهنمائيم كنيد

----------


## colors

دوست عزیز مراحل زیررو پیگیری کن/


شروعاول به اینترنت وصل شو که هستیدوم در مرورگر خود آدرس دامینتو وارد کن و یه cpanel/ به اون اضافه کن --> yousite.com/cpanelسوم باید در کادرهای مشخص اطلاعات را وارد کنید و روی دکمه ورود ( login ) کلیک کنچهارم وارد محیط Cpanel شده اید . الان تبهای زیادی میبینی که از تب files گزینه file manager رو بزن در کادری که باز میشه ( Web Root (public_html/www ) انتخاب و کلید GO رو بزنپنجم باید منتظرشی وقتی صفحه جدید کامل لود شود گزینه ( Upload ) رو از منوی بالای صفحه بزن که یه صفحه جدید باز میشه.ششم دکمه های ( Browes ) رو انتخاب کن و فایل های مدنظر برای آپلود رو انتخاب کن و اگه کلید ( Add Another Upload Box ) بزنی میتونی یه کادر ( Browes ) دیگه اضافه کنیهفتم سایتت رو آپلود کردی آدرس دامینت رو بزن و از سایتت لذت ببرهشتم اگه مشکلی بود در خدمتم بپرسپایان
موفق باشی

----------


## Mr FTHEL

اصلاح : 


> دوم در مرورگر خود آدرس دامینتو وارد کن و یه cpanel/ به اون اضافه کن --> yousite.com/cpanel


ممکن هست اینو که مینوسی اتفاقی نیوفته یا شاید سی پنل پنل اصلی نباشه چون پنل های دیگه هم هست اما بیشتریا توی ایران سی پنل میزارن
و ممکن هست سی پنل باشه اما باز نکنه برای رفع این هم به صورت زیر بنویس
yourdomain.com:2082

----------


## behruz999

سلام
با تشكر از راهنمائيتون من همين كار رو كردم اما وقتي آدرس سايت رو وارد ميكنم به جاي اينكه قالب رو نمايش بده  صفحه اي باز ميشه كه توش اين عبارات ذكر شده
Index of /
cgi-bin/
images/
postinfo.html
toosadmin/

----------


## colors

دوست من باید صفحه نخست یا اول خود رو به نام index ذخیره کنید. 

البته اگه جواب نداد بازم اطلاع بدید تا راه حلهای دیگری ارائه بدیم.

موفق باشید

----------


## behruz999

بسيار ممنون مشكل حل شد

----------


## shahriar.shahrashoob

ببخشید تورو خدا کمکم کنید.چطوری سایتی که با asp.net نوشتم رو در سی پنل آپلود کنم؟

----------


## koohitch

من یک قالب آماده برای سایتم را تغییر داده ام که دارای پوشه های css و js می باشد آیا غیر از index   فایل های داخل اینها را هم آپلود کنم؟

----------


## p30online

دوست خوب اگه شما سورس ها را آبدیت کردی بیا جایگزین قبلی ها کن دیگه!هر چه را که سورسش را تغییر دادای جایگزین قبلی  کن

----------

